# Start and end of trip



## FlyKaesan (Sep 22, 2008)

I am in Maui.
What activity is best to start with and what activity is to end on the trip?

I am loving it so far on my first day and eager to do something....but what should I do?


----------



## Stefa (Sep 22, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> I am loving it so far on my first day and eager to do something....but what should I do?



You should log off and enjoy Mau'i some more.   

We like to begin trips with a more open-ended activity such as a scenic drive or a beach.  (Haven't been to Mau'i yet, so don't have any suggestions.)


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2008)

We start with something you need to get up early for like a boat trip or the Road to Hana.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 22, 2008)

When we have a late flight back to the mainland, we load up our luggage and head to Haleakala for the day.  Then we eat at Manana Garage and then head to the airport for the ride from hades home.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think I can get away from this resort....

I think I might goto Walmart and Costco in little while.

And do more grocery shopping.  maybe it's better to eat out.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 22, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> I don't think I can get away from this resort....
> 
> I think I might goto Walmart and Costco in little while.
> 
> And do more grocery shopping.  maybe it's better to eat out.



You know it's clear back by the airport, right?  We shop at Safeway in Lahaina - in the Cannery Mall right on the highway before Lahaina.  Get a discount card at the counter for real savings.  With the cost of gas and the time involved I sure wouldn't drive clear back to Kahului!  

The Long's in the same shopping center is a good place to get nonfood items and souvenirs.

BTW - there is a cute Mexican restaurant - Compadres, in the Cannery Mall that has Taco Tuesdays 4-8 p.m. that you might want to check out tomorrow.  Tacos are just $1!


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, the prices at Safeway are almost double the price back at home even with discount card.
I think we were going to get some onions and they were $10 for 4 onions.
I am thinking maybe farming in Hawaii might be good business.
We will try that Mexican food place and Long today.  
I think Costco is higher price also compared to prices back home.
Snorkeling wasn't too bad during the afternoon at Kaanapali area.
I saw turtle and sting ray (huge one) and eel?  
Very impressed that I was able to see them so close to the resort.  I will be trying other places soon.


----------



## Palguy (Sep 23, 2008)

Try the Star market at Honokowai, just north of Kaanapali on Lower Honopiilani Road. The prices were the lowest we have found on Maui.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Sep 23, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> I don't think I can get away from this resort....
> 
> I think I might goto Walmart and Costco in little while.
> 
> And do more grocery shopping.  maybe it's better to eat out.



What resort are you staying at?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 23, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> Wow, the prices at Safeway are almost double the price back at home even with discount card.
> I think we were going to get some onions and they were $10 for 4 onions.
> I am thinking maybe farming in Hawaii might be good business.



Yep!  Although, we don't find that much difference between CA and Hawaii.  I think your area has lower food prices than some of the country?  For the best/cheapest produce, go to a farmer's market or fruit stand.



> We will try that Mexican food place and Long today.
> I think Costco is higher price also compared to prices back home.



I hate to tell you this, but EVERYTHING will have higher prices than back home! 



> Snorkeling wasn't too bad during the afternoon at Kaanapali area.
> I saw turtle and sting ray (huge one) and eel?
> Very impressed that I was able to see them so close to the resort.  I will be trying other places soon.



I bet youi a Mai Tai that you won't find better snorkeling on Maui!  

Have the folks tried snorkeling on this trip yet?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 23, 2008)

nygiants11991 said:


> What resort are you staying at?



The WKORV...


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 23, 2008)

There is a deli near the Westin (in a strip mall between the Westin & the Kaanapali Beach hotels) that has good food and is very reasonable. Check out CJ's Deli:

http://www.cjsmaui.com/

They have breakfast, lunch & dinner.


----------



## GrampyBill (Sep 23, 2008)

*One small spectacular trip.*

Drive to Haleakala around noon.  No traffic.  Then mess around upcountry at a few of the little towns and return to your resort area for dinner.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 23, 2008)

Bill Daugherty said:


> Drive to Haleakala around noon.  No traffic.  Then mess around upcountry at a few of the little towns and return to your resort area for dinner.



thanks.  I will try that.
We did Iao Needle State park and it was great.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 23, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I bet youi a Mai Tai that you won't find better snorkeling on Maui!
> 
> Have the folks tried snorkeling on this trip yet?



My wife loved it.
I saw turtle and sting ray with my mom.  She was holding my hand tight and she kept on pressuring my hand when we went little deeper.  She enjoyed it.  My father is another story.  I am kind of persuading my father right now.  Maybe we will make it, maybe not.  I bought him fishing gears and he will try shore fishing.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 23, 2008)

Can we go from WKORV to Westin Maui without taking 30?  I looked at map and I don't think it's connected.

Can we park at Sheraton and go snorkeling without paying for parking?  How about Westin hotel pool?
I don't think we can use Sheraton's pool?  How about Westin Maui's pool?


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 23, 2008)

LAX Mom said:


> There is a deli near the Westin (in a strip mall between the Westin & the Kaanapali Beach hotels) that has good food and is very reasonable. Check out CJ's Deli:
> 
> http://www.cjsmaui.com/
> 
> They have breakfast, lunch & dinner.



Ok.   I will check that place out too.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 23, 2008)

Is the picnic with Sugar train worth $25/person?


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 24, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> Can we go from WKORV to Westin Maui without taking 30?  I looked at map and I don't think it's connected.
> 
> Can we park at Sheraton and go snorkeling without paying for parking?  How about Westin hotel pool?
> I don't think we can use Sheraton's pool?  How about Westin Maui's pool?



You can walk from WKORV to the Sheraton, but you have to cut through the golf course. If you drive, you have to use the main highway. 

There is some free beach parking at the Sheraton but you have to get there early in the AM to find a spot. I think there are also some spots down by the Marriott. These are free beach parking spots for anyone, not just Sheraton/Westin guests. 

Guests at WKORV are not allowed to use the pools at the Westin or the Sheraton.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> Can we go from WKORV to Westin Maui without taking 30?  I looked at map and I don't think it's connected.



No - but you can take the free shuttle that leaves every 30 min. or just walk down the beach to Black Rock and the Sheraton.



> Can we park at Sheraton and go snorkeling without paying for parking?  How about Westin hotel pool?
> I don't think we can use Sheraton's pool?  How about Westin Maui's pool?



You can't use any of the hotel pools.  I think the Sheraton charges for parking - take the free shuttle.

The sugar train has a lovely view of the highway and back yards - don't do it!

Did you plan any activities before you left home? - This thread has a lot of good ideas - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81944


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 24, 2008)

Take the shuttle to Black Rock, and be sure to bring a towel to sit on for the ride back. I wouldn't advise walking there if you plan to snorkel for any length of time.  My husband and daughter walked there this past summer and snorkeled for a few hours.  They simply didn't have the energy to walk back to WKORV afterward, and my husband is a fairly serious athlete. (Plus his swimsuit was chafing him. )   They ended up taking the shuttle back but the driver made them stand because they didn't bring a towel. 

FYI, buy one of those huge mesh laundry bags at Walgreens/CVS to tote your snorkeling gear around in.


----------



## sandesurf (Sep 24, 2008)

Bill Daugherty said:


> Drive to Haleakala around noon.  No traffic.  Then mess around upcountry at a few of the little towns and return to your resort area for dinner.



If you go to this area, don't miss the Tedechi Winery! Also breakfast at the Kula Lodge. Beautiful view and good food!
Have fun!
Aloha


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 24, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> No - but you can take the free shuttle that leaves every 30 min. or just walk down the beach to Black Rock and the Sheraton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought about taking shuttle but we have baby and they said no strollers on the shuttle.  I guess I will pass on the train ride.
As for planning....    I lost all my paper work.  I have some on my email and I got the Maui revealed book so I am just planning as I go along.
I will look at the url.  thanks!


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 24, 2008)

Can you drive the circle on west maui and can you do circle around Hana?

I have heard both yes and no.
anyone done it recently?  do they change daily of closing the road?


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 24, 2008)

As of July I was able to circle West Maui. The road is very narrow in places but it can be done and I enjoyed it. Status doesn't change unless something really major happens. Some people might not like having to sometimes back up and/or get very close to the edge of the road if a car is coming from the opposite direction. The drive is not for everyone.

My understanding is that the road past Hana is still closed and you have to run back the way you came to get to the rest of Maui. That drive is more leisurely (but very long) if the road ever opens.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 24, 2008)

We were there a year ago and drove past Hana to the National Park. At that time you couldn't drive much beyond there.

We drove past Kapalua for about an hour, but didn't complete the circle tour. The road narrows and twists & turns. It was very scenic, but I'm not sure I'd make the trip with a baby. If he/she gets fussy during the trip it could be very stressful. But if the baby has adjusted to the new environment and likes car rides, it is a beautiful drive.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 24, 2008)

I wouldn't do the ride to Hana with a baby.  It takes nearly an hour just to get there! 

Are you sure the shuttle doesn't allow strollers?  I'm fairly certain I saw people bringing strollers on board. Certainly they brought shopping bags.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 24, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> I wouldn't do the ride to Hana with a baby.  It takes nearly an hour just to get there!
> 
> Are you sure the shuttle doesn't allow strollers?  I'm fairly certain I saw people bringing strollers on board. Certainly they brought shopping bags.



I think some owners complained so they said no strollers.
We might try to do the Hana trip tomorrow.  I think my baby would be ok but I think she will complain coming back from Hana.  Maybe we will make frequent stops.
What is the island that is in the front of WKORV?


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 24, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> I think some owners complained so they said no strollers.
> We might try to do the Hana trip tomorrow.  I think my baby would be ok but I think she will complain coming back from Hana.  Maybe we will make frequent stops.
> What is the island that is in the front of WKORV?



Lanai.  To your right is Molokai.


----------



## jlr10 (Sep 24, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> Is the picnic with Sugar train worth $25/person?



We took the sugar cane train with my son, who was an avid train buff, when he was nine.  His comment "What a waste of time and money!"  The ride was slow and boring, and they kept trying to sell us things-photos, leis, coconut milk, etc.  We did see a pretty sunset from the train, but we could have seen the same thing for free from our lanai.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Sep 25, 2008)

Start and end with a Mai Tai at Sonz in The Hyatt in Kaanapali


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 25, 2008)

Fletcher921 said:


> Start and end with a Mai Tai at Sonz in The Hyatt in Kaanapali



I drank Mai Tai twice at WKORV and it wasn't that good.  
Time is going so fast here at Maui.  I wish it would go little bit slower.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 25, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> Time is going so fast here at Maui.  I wish it would go little bit slower.



From my experience, it's never long enough!! 
When do you head for Oahu? How's the weather been on Maui?


----------



## FlyKaesan (Sep 26, 2008)

Weather has been decent.
Morning, it's sunny and cloudy.  Afternoon is more cloudy.
It rained yesterday but it was alright.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Oct 3, 2008)

Drive to Hana was great.  Baby was tired little bit and was cranky comming back but she liked all the hike.
I think it was little more dried up than I expected.  
There was sign at the National park not to continue the loop, so we turned back and drove back.
Driving back was better than driving towards the Park.
There are many single lanes but it wasn't as bad as the other loop.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Oct 3, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> Are you sure the shuttle doesn't allow strollers?  I'm fairly certain I saw people bringing strollers on board. Certainly they brought shopping bags.



The small ones that goes into the storage space above is allowed.  The big ones, I think they disallowed.


----------

